# I went month to month on my car insurance...



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

instead of the entire amount at one time. is that a problem or no?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jollyrodger said:


> instead of the entire amount at one time. is that a problem or no?


The type of payment plan is not nearly as important as the type of insurance coverage. Usually month to month insurance plans are inadequate for commercial use. Who is your provider and what type of insurance do you carry?


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

I just paid the entire amount so as not to get jammed up. 460 for 6 months.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jollyrodger said:


> I just paid the entire amount so as not to get jammed up. 460 for 6 months.


Is that with rideshare coverage?


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Is that with rideshare coverage?


Word is jan. 1st everyone going to have to carry their own insurance


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

JoeChargersfan said:


> Word is jan. 1st everyone going to have to carry their own insurance


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Tommy_Morning (Oct 17, 2016)

i have the similar question


----------

